# check it out Avicularia seladonium



## cityzooguy (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.scielo.br/img/revistas/rbzool/v25n4/19fig1-4.jpg
pretty cool looking spider from brazil, anyone ever seen this one for sale?

here the attached article


----------



## Sathane (Jul 12, 2009)

What?!
I want that!!


----------



## Exo (Jul 12, 2009)

I WANT IT! I WANT IT! I WANT IT! :drool:


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB (Jul 12, 2009)

Sathane said:


> What?!
> I want that!!


Agreed! Sweet looking!

Kind of a mix of a GBB with an A.minatrix abdomen all thrown in with goodness of being an arboreal!


----------



## Exo (Jul 12, 2009)

GIVE IT TO ME NOW!!!! :drool:


----------



## rekabwerb (Jul 12, 2009)

pfffft I lost count I have so many of those... :} 

i want one


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 12, 2009)

*Iridopelma?*

Hey, I just started looking around for that on line and found this.  It calls it Iridopelma seladonium.  I don't know if this paper is correct, or you are, but I thought I would put it up cause it's got lots of cool info.  Peace, ryan


----------



## evicton (Jul 12, 2009)

Those are some nice looking T's. Females seem to be more colorful too thats a double bonus.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone have 'spider safe' pockets?
That's the only way you'll get them out of Brazil.


----------



## evicton (Jul 12, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> Hey, I just started looking around for that on line and found this.  It calls it Iridopelma seladonium.  I don't know if this paper is correct, or you are, but I thought I would put it up cause it's got lots of cool info.  Peace, ryan


Seems like your right.  This link is a big pdf but has those exact same pictures posted by the OP.

http://www.scielo.br/pdf/rbzool/v25n4/19.pdf


----------



## Paramite (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks like candy... I want to eat one!

But seriously, the abdomen looks amazing.


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 12, 2009)

It's _Iridopelma seladonium_.

Cityzooguy, where did you get the name _Avicularia seladonium_ from? As the article linked is a redescription of _Iridopelma seladonium_. The species was transferred from _Avicularia_ to _Iridopelma_ by Smith in 1993.


----------



## cityzooguy (Jul 12, 2009)

*sry*

my mistake, guess I was confused by the title of the article

changed the title


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 12, 2009)

On Rick West's website it lists it as Iridopelma.


----------



## dukegarda (Jul 12, 2009)

Great.. another one to write up onto 'me want' list...


Bet if it even makes it into the hobby anytime soon, it will be an outrageous price. Like $900 bucks a sling. Then people will find out they're impossible to breed in captivity. :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Trav (Jul 12, 2009)

dukegarda said:


> Great.. another one to write up onto 'me want' list...
> 
> 
> Bet if it even makes it into the hobby anytime soon, it will be an outrageous price. Like $900 bucks a sling. Then people will find out they're impossible to breed in captivity. :wall: :wall: :wall:


I believe these are already in the hobby.


----------



## dukegarda (Jul 12, 2009)

I see, just difficult to obtain then.


----------



## WARPIG (Jul 12, 2009)

I am a huge idropelma fan and will go to great lenghts to collect as many sp. as possible. I would give up my P metallicas to get my hands on several of those impossible to obtain babes.

PIG-


----------



## cityzooguy (Jul 12, 2009)

does anyone know what you have to do to be able to ship t's from a diff. country?


----------



## Sathane (Jul 12, 2009)

From Brazil?  Put it in your pocket and walk through customs without getting caught. 

From what I've heard, the Brazilian government does not allow the export of their native Ts.

I want one, or ten, of these so bad. 



cityzooguy said:


> does anyone know what you have to do to be able to ship t's from a diff. country?


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 12, 2009)

Thats a great T.I've seen them on some price list from europe and thay were 
not to expansive.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 13, 2009)

So they were shy? 



Satellite Rob said:


> Thats a great T.I've seen them on some price list from europe and thay were
> not to expansive.


----------



## Moltar (Jul 13, 2009)

That is one incredibly gorgeous spider. As does everybody else here...  I WANT.

Do we know if this species is available in the US hobby or not? (hopehopehope)


----------



## Tapahtyn (Jul 13, 2009)

those are beautiful!!  I am always amazed on how the colors of Tarantulas are so beautiful.  When I had my rosie 15yrs ago I thought that that's what tarantulas were supposed to look like pffft


----------



## Radamanthys (Jul 13, 2009)

Sathane said:


> From Brazil?  Put it in your pocket and walk through customs without getting caught.
> 
> From what I've heard, the Brazilian government does not allow the export of their native Ts.
> 
> I want one, or ten, of these so bad.


It's proihibited to have ANY brazilian animal in captivity, from anteaters, spiders, snakes, bees to armadillos, monkeys and birds.

Exporting an animal species without authorization is crime punished with 20  years of jail, if not more. For collecting animal species from Brazil you have to get an authorization from the Ministry of Science and Tecnology, only for academic purposes. To have exotic animals as pets, you have to get a special license, and is easy as flying by flapping your arms. 

I'm a illegal tarantula keeper, but i'm not a wrong one. They don't see problem from people breeding these animals and selling them for people who love them. The problem is the idiots who think that tarantulas are cool (or whatever other animal), and get sick of them just to release them on the wild, on a place where they don't belong. This happened many many many times, and the keeping of these animals had to be illegalized.

Not to mention the britain and american fellas (sorry guys, i'm talking about the bad ones) who come to our forests to steal a bunch of animals, killing half of them in the trip, thinking only on the money, not of including them in the hobby and getting our in danger of extinction. They don't think of breeding them so trips back to Brazil aren't necessary anymore. I hate that so much. Because of those people, all the keepers have a bad image around here. 

If i could get one, i would try to breed them (after getting a little experience with other species ) and try to get them out of here. For the good of the hobby (and my pocket, i recognize :}). But i would NEVER get a bunch of them from the wild and send them away.

Anyway, they won't be in the hobby anytime soon, if they aren't available. Getting them out of Brazil is strictly illegal. I saw that T sometime ago on a site, i thought everybody already knew about it.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 13, 2009)

*wow*

I had no idea it was so strict there!  20 years!  dang.   Although, I do think that its good they are trying to protect things.  I don't believe however, that a complete ban is reasonable or best for the protection of the forest.   

I don't know why people think because it's illegal it's impossible.  I am not volunteering here or anything, but you can buy anything just about anywhere in the world, depending on who you know, and how much money you have.  How many kilos of drugs come into the US every year?  That's illegal where it comes from and here, yet planeloads land everyday...... And we can't find someone who will bring us 8 T's???  I am sorry but the profit margin would be higher than even the drugs they bring in.  Imagine how much money 8 deli cups of mexican marijuanna is worth.  It's really not much.....  Now imagine how much each one of those T's are worth.  I can't believe someone isn't doing it.  Although, I hope who ever does has a good heart and a thoughtful mind, and only does it once or twice to get them here and then stops, and thus the catch.  

So I have a question:   1. Do the pet permits go through Science and Technology as well?  2.  Do you think knowing a powerful family there would help my chances?   3.  Do they even have an export permit system?  And if so, Science and technology as well?

Thanks for your help, I am hoping to visit there this year, and would make an attempt at permit process if even remotely possible.  I get lucky sometimes.    Peace, ryan





Radamanthys said:


> It's proihibited to have ANY brazilian animal in captivity, from anteaters, spiders, snakes, bees to armadillos, monkeys and birds.
> 
> Exporting an animal species without authorization is crime punished with 20  years of jail, if not more. For collecting animal species from Brazil you have to get an authorization from the Ministry of Science and Tecnology, only for academic purposes. To have exotic animals as pets, you have to get a special license, and is easy as flying by flapping your arms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paramite (Jul 13, 2009)

Radamanthys said:


> Exporting an animal species without authorization is crime punished with 20  years of jail, if not more. For collecting animal species from Brazil you have to get an authorization from the Ministry of Science and Tecnology, only for academic purposes. To have exotic animals as pets, you have to get a special license, and is easy as flying by flapping your arms.
> 
> I'm a illegal tarantula keeper, but i'm not a wrong one. They don't see problem from people breeding these animals and selling them for people who love them. The problem is the idiots who think that tarantulas are cool (or whatever other animal), and get sick of them just to release them on the wild, on a place where they don't belong. This happened many many many times, and the keeping of these animals had to be illegalized.
> 
> ...


I doubt criminalizing the hobby will help anyone or anything. But your country is not the only one that constantly passes idiotic laws...


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 13, 2009)

Paramite said:


> I doubt criminalizing the hobby will help anyone or anything. But your country is not the only one that constantly passes idiotic laws...


Indeed. Condemn the hobby, but destroy millions hectares of rainforest for farming...instead of sustainable exploitation... it's all a big joke, politicians don't care about our fuzzy friends or any wildlife whatsoever...


----------



## seanbond (Jul 13, 2009)

sick spida guys!!


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Beautiful!!!!*

I WANT no NEED 1000 of those babies. So who's going to Brazil?? I'll volunteer. I'll wear cargo pants and a multi pocket jacket (that won't look conspicuous in 110 degree weather) Who's with me?? Operation Iridopelma seladonium extraction!!!


----------



## Exo (Jul 13, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> I had no idea it was so strict there!  20 years!  dang.



I'm willing to bet that the sentence for drug smuggling is far less.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 13, 2009)

I know a route if you want to email me, I have a friend who hiked from his homeland in french suriname into coastal metro brazil.  But it's not an easy route, he knows how crazy and forest savvy I am, and he tells me I should take a guide.  But I don't roll like that.     But, that's a heck of a trip right there.  Brown recluses and Diamonback rattlesnakes and Black Bears have nothing on what you would run across down there.  You don't dominate nature in the rainforest like in the american west...  You face natural selection in a way we don't here.  That being said, there's gotta be a way besides the overland route.  That would be the trip of a lifetime though.  Hmmmmmm   :3: 
Before you decide to pull an <I want to talk to the ambassador>
Read up about the laws there, and prison conditions as well.  I can't imagine spending 20 years in prison anywhere.  What a nightmare.  If it was a year, or two, maybe ... 20???  that isn't anything nice.  But there are lots of different options with varying degrees of risk.  I wouldn't think you would face 20 years in US receiving them (unless they are cites listed or you get a whole bunch).  If you found someone there willing to ship them, you would face what 2-5?  But I can't believe you would get much if any time if you are a normally law abiding citizen that is getting 8 or something, for themselves.  If you are bringing in 1000      good luck. 
I would want to get a permit personally, otherwise I would have to meet someone who would bring it here, and then sell to me.  



kaydyn1512 said:


> I WANT no NEED 1000 of those babies. So who's going to Brazil?? I'll volunteer. I'll wear cargo pants and a multi pocket jacket (that won't look conspicuous in 110 degree weather) Who's with me?? Operation Iridopelma seladonium extraction!!!


----------



## Paramite (Jul 13, 2009)

Exo said:


> I'm willing to bet that the sentence for drug smuggling is far less.


Well, I don't know any country that follows any logic with this. If you murder someone here, you'll basicly be out in 10 years. If you rape someone, probably parole... But if you sell marihuana to your friend, you'll go instantly to jail. So the message they are sending is: It's better to rape someone than smoke week!


----------



## Exo (Jul 13, 2009)

Paramite said:


> Well, I don't know any country that follows any logic with this. If you murder someone here, you'll basicly be out in 10 years. If you rape someone, probably parole... But if you sell marihuana to your friend, you'll go instantly to jail. So the message they are sending is: It's better to rape someone than smoke week!


I meant far less than T smuggling. Brazil probably finds drug smuggling to be too profitable.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 13, 2009)

*weather there*

Hey, I just looked around their home on google earth.  Sounds nice.  It feels 83* right now, temp is 79*.  Humidity is a whopping 83%!!!  But there are showers in the area.  This is the middle of the winter there btw.


----------



## Paramite (Jul 13, 2009)

Exo said:


> I meant far less than T smuggling. Brazil probably finds drug smuggling to be too profitable.


Yeah, I understood what you mean. My point is, they seem to make the laws without comparing them to others in the same penalty system. This applies almost everywhere.


----------



## Exo (Jul 13, 2009)

Paramite said:


> Yeah, I understood what you mean. My point is, they seem to make the laws without comparing them to others in the same penalty system. This applies almost everywhere.



Very true.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll take 10.  And if you could bring back a hot 20 something Brazilian babe I'll make sure to include a huge tip. 



kaydyn1512 said:


> I WANT no NEED 1000 of those babies. So who's going to Brazil?? I'll volunteer. I'll wear cargo pants and a multi pocket jacket (that won't look conspicuous in 110 degree weather) Who's with me?? Operation Iridopelma seladonium extraction!!!


----------



## Totty (Jul 13, 2009)

Cool spider


----------



## endoflove (Jul 13, 2009)

Paramite said:


> Well, I don't know any country that follows any logic with this. If you murder someone here, you'll basicly be out in 10 years. If you rape someone, probably parole... But if you sell marihuana to your friend, you'll go instantly to jail. So the message they are sending is: It's better to rape someone than smoke week!


hahhahahah now i can be a hit man~!!!!!!


----------



## Paramite (Jul 13, 2009)

endoflove said:


> hahhahahah now i can be a hit man~!!!!!!


I'm sure the penalty will be higher if you do it for the money.  

Anyway, they will give you "life" for murdering someone here. But you'll be out on parole in 10 years... usually. It's pretty messed up, sure, but then again the legal system in the states is even more messed up in many ways. Though, of course it's different here, we don't have murders every day.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 13, 2009)

Here you get life too but you'll live better than most of us 'free' law abiding citizens.



Paramite said:


> I'm sure the penalty will be higher if you do it for the money.
> 
> Anyway, they will give you "life" for murdering someone here. But you'll be out on parole in 10 years... usually. It's pretty messed up, sure, but then again the legal system in the states is even more messed up in many ways. Though, of course it's different here, we don't have murders every day.


----------



## Rindy (Jul 14, 2009)

"If i could get one, i would try to breed them (after getting a little experience with other species ) and try to get them out of here. For the good of the hobby (and my pocket, i recognize :}). But i would NEVER get a bunch of them from the wild and send them away."

great idea- put me down for a few:drool:


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 19, 2009)

Yup, this one would probably end up even MORE expensive than a P. metallica if it makes it into the hobby. P. metallica would become the new P. regalis or ornata and everyone will have one of these on their list.  :wall:


----------



## JC (Jul 19, 2009)

cityzooguy said:


> here the attached article


HOLY SHITAKE MUSHROOMS! I didn't know something like that existed! Pocilotheria meta-who? Ok, this one I NEED :drool:  :drool:


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 20, 2009)

I pmed James Tuttle about bringing this spider to the US. Here's what he said: 


> These are a very rare spiders out of Brazil and I have friends with a few of them but I expect it will be 1-2 years before I can get any into the US.
> James


WELL worth the wait, though, IMO.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Jul 20, 2009)

Well it seems the species is readily available in Europe, just very hard to find... Don't know about the price either.

But for viewer's pleasure here are some other photos I found on the internet. I am searching for this species myself.

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/7973/seladonium.jpg
© 2008 Alex V. Popovkin

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/7135/seladonium1.jpg
© 2008 Alex V. Popovkin

Complete article available here: http://submission.scielo.br/index.php/zool/article/view/2829/511


----------



## cityzooguy (Jul 20, 2009)

*cool...*

guess my question has been answered, one to two years of waiting or a smuggling operation that includes a long hike through a dangerous jungle and a possible 20 yrs in prison... who knew tarantulas could be so much fun!


----------



## Radamanthys (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol, this is a very rare species even in the wild. You guys talk like you come here, take one from a shelf and get back. I wish it was that easy lol.


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Jul 20, 2009)

For the record, I was only kidding. Not about wanting a 1000 of them but actually stealing them. 



Nomadinexile said:


> I know a route if you want to email me, I have a friend who hiked from his homeland in french suriname into coastal metro brazil.  But it's not an easy route, he knows how crazy and forest savvy I am, and he tells me I should take a guide.  But I don't roll like that.     But, that's a heck of a trip right there.  Brown recluses and Diamonback rattlesnakes and Black Bears have nothing on what you would run across down there.  You don't dominate nature in the rainforest like in the american west...  You face natural selection in a way we don't here.  That being said, there's gotta be a way besides the overland route.  That would be the trip of a lifetime though.  Hmmmmmm   :3:
> Before you decide to pull an <I want to talk to the ambassador>
> Read up about the laws there, and prison conditions as well.  I can't imagine spending 20 years in prison anywhere.  What a nightmare.  If it was a year, or two, maybe ... 20???  that isn't anything nice.  But there are lots of different options with varying degrees of risk.  I wouldn't think you would face 20 years in US receiving them (unless they are cites listed or you get a whole bunch).  If you found someone there willing to ship them, you would face what 2-5?  But I can't believe you would get much if any time if you are a normally law abiding citizen that is getting 8 or something, for themselves.  If you are bringing in 1000      good luck.
> I would want to get a permit personally, otherwise I would have to meet someone who would bring it here, and then sell to me.


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll bring 2. One for backup.  



Sathane said:


> I'll take 10.  And if you could bring back a hot 20 something Brazilian babe I'll make sure to include a huge tip.


----------



## seanbond (Jul 20, 2009)

i know someone who is "working" on gettin these here for everyone!!


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Jul 20, 2009)

seanbond said:


> i know someone who is "working" on gettin these here for everyone!!



The question then is, if they do get them here, how ridiculous will the cost be??? I understand the whole supply/demand concept but it would be really nice if if someone could bring them in at a reasonable cost then sell them at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 20, 2009)

Considering the rarity (and beauty) of these, I'd expect to pay $200-$300 for a sling.  



kaydyn1512 said:


> The question then is, if they do get them here, how ridiculous will the cost be??? I understand the whole supply/demand concept but it would be really nice if if someone could bring them in at a reasonable cost then sell them at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Paramite (Jul 20, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Considering the rarity (and beauty) of these, I'd expect to pay $200-$300 for a sling.


Actually I don't think they are going to cost that much at first. The prices will get higher of course, if they turn out to be a hit.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 20, 2009)

Agreed.  It also depends on how difficult they are to get here and what volume can be imported initially.  Normally a median price is used first and, guaging how fast they sell out at that price, it gets adjusted from there.  That rocks for the fortunate few who get one from the first shipment but I suspect the pricing will skyrocket fairly quickly unless they are readily available - think _E. olivacea_...



Paramite said:


> Actually I don't think they are going to cost that much at first. The prices will get higher of course, if they turn out to be a hit.


----------



## Sukai94 (Jul 20, 2009)

The USDA referred me to U.C. Davis Museum of Entomology. They are the ones to talk to when it comes to insects. I just received a reply;


_Jamie,

To the best of my knowledge, Brazil does not allow the exportation of live or dead insects at this time. It is a great tragedy for us all that the country with the most species in the world is currently off limits to scientific study, but that is the way their government wants it. Arrests have been made and you will serve jail time.

Dr. Steven L. Heydon
Bohart Museum of Entomology
University of California at Davis
One Shields Avenue
Davis CA 95616

Phone  (530)  752-0493
fax         (530) 752-9464
email     slheydon@ucdavis.edu_


That sucks. Although it is good to know there are people out of Brazil with this species. It will get into the hobby it will just take a while.

-Jamie


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 20, 2009)

Easy solution:  Move to Brazil. 

:}


----------



## Radamanthys (Jul 20, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Easy solution:  Move to Brazil.
> 
> :}


believe me, that's the hardest solution available


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 20, 2009)

Really?  Harder than smuggling them?


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 20, 2009)

arachneman said:
			
		

> HOLY SHITAKE MUSHROOMS! I didn't know something like that existed! Pocilotheria meta-who? Ok, this one I NEED :drool:  :drool:


 LMFAO!! See, forgot them alreaady.  

 Smuggling operation? That sounds like an adventure! If I find an egg sac, I could just stick it in my bra. Far as I know, they won't check there unless you have something metal.  j/k of course.....


 or ...am I?


----------



## Radamanthys (Jul 21, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Really?  Harder than smuggling them?


Yep. If you smuggle them you risk to be in jail just as long as you are in Brazil. If you live here, you'll be an outlaw (like me) forever.


----------



## Lucas339 (Jul 21, 2009)

heres what you do....take a steel toe boot that is larger than your size shoe.  take out the steel and replace with a acrylic container with air holes.  catch one for each shoe and bam.....


----------



## Sathane (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like you've done this before. 

Rarely do I ever think it would be awesome to have like 12 legs...



Lucas339 said:


> heres what you do....take a steel toe boot that is larger than your size shoe.  take out the steel and replace with a acrylic container with air holes.  catch one for each shoe and bam.....


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 27, 2009)

Watch, an undercover cop signed up on here sees this and does an investigation of Lucas, arrests him, and we all see him on the News like, "Wow.... he was serious about it.." ;P  Just kiddin' Lucas.


----------



## Venari (Jul 28, 2009)

Paramite said:


> But your country is not the only one that constantly passes idiotic laws...


Here (Ottawa) it is illegal to walk down Bank Street on a Sunday after 6pm with an ice cream cone.

Is it enforced? Not likely. But still....what happened to make them put that one on the books?


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 28, 2009)

Venari said:


> Here (Ottawa) it is illegal to walk down Bank Street on a Sunday after 6pm with an ice cream cone.
> 
> Is it enforced? Not likely. But still....what happened to make them put that one on the books?



 I'd love to know that, too. 

 It's illegal to own a pet gerbil or ferret in California. Sooooooo LAME!  
okay, I get gerbils, our environment is perfect for them, but come on - ferrets? 0.o


----------



## pouchedrat (Jul 28, 2009)

Something that's been domesticated as long as if not longer than cats? of course ferrets should be classified wild and made illegal in CA!  

there's crazy laws everywhere, especially regarding animals.  I forgot where it was, but there was one town that had a law that you could only keep two animals as pets total.  That INCLUDED fish.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 28, 2009)

I think somewhere here it's illegal to have your pet alligator tied to a street light, or something of that nature...


----------



## dfudd (Jul 28, 2009)

*Neat t, but seems to be pretty small*

Very  neat t, but seems to be pretty small, more of a mini-t, smaller than almost any in the hobby. According to the article (http://submission.scielo.br/index.php/zool/article/view/2829/511), on page 731: _“Variation: two males, total length: 11.63-12.38, -----, seven females, total length: 7.97-18.00." _Measurements are in mm.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 28, 2009)

A few years ago, I read in a book about stupid indiana state laws, that:

*Paraphrased from memory 

When approaching an oncoming vehicle, you should pull over 2 miles before meeting the vehicle, and light off a firework into the sky, then wait for the car to pass before moving on.       

Can you imagine the fireworks display in Indianapolis during rush hour?  

There are lots of stupid laws and more on the way.  They are trying to do something here in austin along the lines of....  

If you have a dog over 40lbs, you have to have a six foot fence with warning signs on all sides, with child proof locks.  (This includes your golden retriever)   On top of this, you would have to have bite insurance, which would triple and special clauses go into effect if one of your Neigbors decides your dog is dangerous, EVEN if it's in YOUR own yard!  They also want to make the owner criminally responsible if the 40lbs dog bites a minor, even if he is trespassing on your property to rob you.  What?!?!

This is the state where you can shoot someone in the back for being on your neighbors property and not go to jail, but your dog can't bite an intruder?
I believe this law failed, thankfully, but there are stupid ones proposed everyday.  We as a nation need to be more aware of what those bozos are doing in washington (or austin).    ryan


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 28, 2009)

Awesome!  Does this mean I could have my waterfall rainforest Avicularium in a 100 gallon tank now?  





dfudd said:


> Very  neat t, but seems to be pretty small, more of a mini-t, smaller than almost any in the hobby. According to the article (http://submission.scielo.br/index.php/zool/article/view/2829/511), on page 731: _“Variation: two males, total length: 11.63-12.38, -----, seven females, total length: 7.97-18.00." _Measurements are in mm.


----------



## james (Jul 30, 2009)

*interesting*

I have been looking for quite some time and have never seen these offered on any list in Europe for sale. I have some friends with some but it will be some time and I expect the price to be pretty high. I also don't agree with the 20 year deal as I know a German that got busted smuggling spiders from Brazil and did less than a year which is still to long for me. regardless smuggling is still happening as it does everywhere in the world when people can make money. Heck just look at Australia has had a shipping embargo since the 70's and they are still plenty of reptiles that have made it out over he years. Sometimes these other countries also are much better than us at getting zoo or research animals that then quickly make it to the hands of private individuals. The one thing with the Germans is they are very good breeders and if you look at Brazilian spiders like A fasciculata will never have to be smuggled again as they breed them so well.
James


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 1, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> Awesome!  Does this mean I could have my waterfall rainforest Avicularium in a 100 gallon tank now?


 If it is in mm and not inches, than I'd be worried about that spider even being in with a waterdish much less a waterfall! However, I believe you'd be able to have a big colony in a 100 gal tank. :razz:


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 3, 2009)

Pics of some in captivity in Europe HERE.

Eric


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 3, 2009)

They look so tiny! Are they really adults?


----------



## IrishPolishman (Aug 3, 2009)

I've had to do countless research investigations for class on topics like this.  I guarantee everyone that there are some in the United States and people are attempting to breed them.  It's insane how many different animals 1 person can smuggle on their body into the states.  If there's any type of want or need for these guys, they're already here and just waiting for the right time to surface.


----------



## seanbond (Aug 4, 2009)

IrishPolishman said:


> I've had to do countless research investigations for class on topics like this.  I guarantee everyone that there are some in the United States and people are attempting to breed them.  It's insane how many different animals 1 person can smuggle on their body into the states.  If there's any type of want or need for these guys, they're already here and just waiting for the right time to surface.


who knows, maybe......


----------



## Anthony Straus (Aug 4, 2009)

GoTerps said:


> Pics of some in captivity in Europe HERE.
> 
> Eric


Wow those are pretty little jewels. :drool: :drool: Found the new #1 on my dream T list.


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 4, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Watch, an undercover cop signed up on here sees this and does an investigation of Lucas, arrests him, and we all see him on the News like, "Wow.... he was serious about it.." ;P  Just kiddin' Lucas.


never really thought about that!!  good thing im not T sumggler!


----------



## Zoltan (Aug 4, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> They look so tiny! Are they really adults?


For reference, the body length of females is less than 2 cm (0.8"), carapace length is less than 1 cm (0.4"), and legs aren't too long either, ~14-21 mm (0.56-0.83").


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 5, 2009)

Zoltan said:


> For reference, the body length of females is less than 2 cm (0.8"), carapace length is less than 1 cm (0.4"), and legs aren't too long either, ~14-21 mm (0.56-0.83").



 Wow, I think that's even smaller than Holothele incei. Might get them after I have experience with bigger ones (fast ones, too might as well mention)


----------



## davison (Nov 9, 2010)

*I have Seladonium*

Hello, I have a couple of seladonium. Probably still be able to play this year. It's hard to be a spider found to be small. 4 cm and mature adult. I also hope this year that it lings.

In my gallery I posted pictures of male and female


----------



## mitchrobot (Nov 9, 2010)

could you post a pic of one next to a ruler or coin? i can get over how small they are! awsome gallery BTW, epic spiders :drool:


----------



## davison (Nov 9, 2010)

mitchrobot said:


> could you post a pic of one next to a ruler or coin? i can get over how small they are! awsome gallery BTW, epic spiders :drool:


motion accepted!!! in my galery


----------



## mitchrobot (Nov 9, 2010)

awsome!! :clap:

those things are so tiny, very cool, good luck with breeding em :drool::drool:


----------



## Arachnus (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Davison! please what´s the first instar size of the Seladonium spiderlings? i´m wondering since this are a so tiny species!

Thanks man and good lucky with this species!


----------



## davison (Jan 9, 2011)

Arachnus, 

I still could not see an egg sac hatch. The couple have been collected in my backyard. I'm waiting for the result of copulation.
 But I think in the first stage is less than 0.5 cm and they are just puppies.


----------

